# XPS710 Top Front Grill



## Tiger55 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an XPS710 for which I bought a SONY Blu-ray internal RW drive. After installing, I was terribly disappointed to discover that the top front panel openings are not large enough for the SONY tray to be opened. The SONY tray face-plate is larger than the DELL factory installed optical drives tray-plates. Therefore the tray will not fit through the openings… So, now if I want to use my blu-ray optical drive I must keep the top face panel off, exposing the optical drives to dust…. Not to mention the look of the PC is now a bit in disrepair.

I have searched the net and found after-market companies which make PC cases and parts, but nothing to adapt to my PC. Do you happen to know if there is any Co. which may have a solution to my issue. I mean, I cannnot be the only DELL XPS710 (2006 Racing Red 1 Kw PS Edition) who has purchased an internal optical drive whose face-plate does not fit the front openings on the top grill…. Does any company specialize in making "modified" replacement parts to these types of issues?

I know it's a long shot, but what can I do? To remove the top front grill, one must remove the XPS710 side panel… If the grill could be removed on its own, I could live with it… Thanks
Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can you cut the opening a little large in the grille?


----------



## Tiger55 (Nov 30, 2008)

No...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

That is one odd looking case. 

I would have also said file the openings larger.

The other option would be to remove the tray cover panel and paint the CD tray black to hide it, but that's easier said than done.


----------

